# Making your own Bowden cables



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 14, 2011)

I tripped over a good description of making your own bowden cables at:
http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Uk/uk.rec.engines.stationary/2006-02/msg00080.html
If you need a new New Departure 2 speed cable, just make your own!  Parts are available.


----------

